# Diabetic Monofilament Foot Exam



## solocoder (Apr 1, 2011)

Is anyone else familiar with these foot exams? Do you know how I should code for an office visit that includes ONLY a staged injection, and a monofilament foot exam? Tthe Dr. thinks it is a 99213 plus the injection, but I am thinking 200200, plus the injection.


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Apr 1, 2011)

try posting this under podiatry.


----------

